# Derelict Animal Feed Factory Ireland - May 2008



## muller (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi, 1st post so please excuse the photo's. Hoping this site will help me improve my photography.

This place is just outside Dromod in County Leitrim. It closed down in the late 70's I've been told. Nature has really taken over! BTW its up for sale.




























































































This place was used to make bonemeal for cattle, the stuff that caused BSE.

Hope I posted this right!


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, I do like this. Love the natural decay and rust amongst the green growth. Interesting site and good pics, muller.
And welcome to DP, btw.


----------



## KingElvis (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes very nice, I would like a look round here 

Good photos.


----------



## muller (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for looking 

I have lots more photos of this place I can post if you like, I just picked my favourites.

BTW Foxylady, is that a 35 in your avatar??


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 3, 2008)

muller said:


> BTW Foxylady, is that a 35 in your avatar??



I've no idea. It was in a scrapyard explore I did last year. I'd seen the site during a bus journey so made a trip out there as soon as I could and it turned out to be far more interesting than I'd imagined...a place full of vintage farm machinery. The thread's in the rural section if you want to take a closer look at the pic.


----------



## King Al (Jun 3, 2008)

This is a great looking place, really like the shot of the rusty tank (pic 16) and the pic of the hole in the floor glad that wasent over grown ay


----------



## muller (Jun 3, 2008)

Foxylady, I think it is a Massey Ferguson 35x, I'm learned a bit about old tractors since moving to the country. Here's a pic of one I see quite regularly, it looks like it belongs in that scrapyard, but its still in service!






Al, that pic of the tank is my favourite too. 

There are quite a few holes in that place that are hidden, you have to be careful, I nearly went down this one!


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 3, 2008)

muller said:


> Foxylady, I think it is a Massey Ferguson 35x, I'm learned a bit about old tractors since moving to the country. Here's a pic of one I see quite regularly, it looks like it belongs in that scrapyard, but its still in service!



Ah, that's a beauty! Yes, it certainly does look like my avatar one. I was brought up in a farming community so I can recognise some of the different attachments, but that doesn't run to the tractors themselves...yet!


----------



## Ditch (Apr 27, 2009)

*I Don't Believe It!*

Muller? You still about? Only,I was amazed when I saw Dromad. But my jaw hit my lap when I saw and _recognised_ the place in ye tractor shot! 

Fancy meeting up for a pint? John James'?


----------



## Dean O (May 2, 2009)

*Iv seen*

I went to that place two month's back.


----------



## james.s (May 2, 2009)

Dean O said:


> I went to that place two month's back.



Did you take any pictures? If so, please post them


----------



## Dean O (May 2, 2009)

*sorry*



james.s said:


> Did you take any pictures? If so, please post them



no sorry put i can go back and get some pic if you want me to.


----------



## Dean O (May 2, 2009)

Ill be going back with my camera this time.very soon.


----------



## jonney (May 4, 2009)

That tractor is in pretty good nick compared to some in Ireland. Last time I was over there I overtook a one one the way to Donnegall (Forgive the spelling) and how it was still running was beyond me. There were sparks coming off the wheels because the tyres were so bald that the wire was sticking through and the bucket on the front looked to be tied on with string but the driver couldn't have cared less, he just waved as I drove passed.


----------



## irelandseye2010 (May 13, 2009)

dam you should come see our site full of irish explores! www.barelythereireland.com


----------



## VforVendetta (May 25, 2009)

www.urbanexploration.ie replaces barelythereireland.


----------



## james.s (May 26, 2009)

I don't think you are supposed to advertise other forums on here. I'm not bothered but I think the mods may be


----------



## VforVendetta (May 26, 2009)

i know i was jsut mentioning that barely there is no more its now the one in my sig!


----------



## Black Shuck (May 26, 2009)

Hello Muller!. excellent first post very well done . I tell you what, you had sone guts getting up on that rickety old Stairway! Hope you checked it out first! By the way the tractor in Foxys avatar is definetly a 35x. I have seen loads of them and having passed my tractor driving test at an Agricultural College many moons ago, I have used an original 35, a 35x and the 135 as well. Good tractors all! OOOARH!


----------



## james.s (May 26, 2009)

Nice explore! I like that it is naturally decayed and not chavved. This place looks very good


----------



## Mr Sam (May 26, 2009)

muller said:


> Foxylady, I think it is a Massey Ferguson 35x, I'm learned a bit about old tractors since moving to the country. Here's a pic of one I see quite regularly, it looks like it belongs in that scrapyard, but its still in service!



not quite a 35, could be a 50, the grill is wrong, ive got a road going 175 in simular state


----------

